# Is Josh Howard untradeable?



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

As Mavs fans, do you consider Josh Howard untradeable or is he just another asset on the team that could be moved at any time?


----------



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

Considering you have him for two more years at diddly squat, i reckon he is untradeable!


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

yup!


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

Yes he is untradeable. He's the type player that you build a championship contender with. He has a chance to be an all-star and first team all-deafense IMO. Unless it's a bonified superstar which they are very few you don't trade a player of his calibur.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

A player that good making such a small salary should be untradeable.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Other Nets fans laugh when I say I would trade Vince for Josh, but I'm a huge believer in Josh. I was curious on others perspectives.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I don't know about superstar, championship franchise type of guy like one person above me said. But a good player, who could possibly be an all-star? Indeed. He's on the rookie scale, so for now, yes. He should be untradable. When he gets on a big contract though, he might be an asset to trade.


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

i see him being a borderline all star as in he gets picked some years but doesnt others but he isnt gonna be a superstar. I see him as a game changer and more valuable then guys like redd and hughes however he isnt gonna put up huge numbers ever i would say he will top out at something like 18ppg 7-8rpg


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

terry2damp said:


> i see him being a borderline all star as in he gets picked some years but doesnt others but he isnt gonna be a superstar. I see him as a game changer and more valuable then guys like redd and hughes however he isnt gonna put up huge numbers ever i would say he will top out at something like 18ppg 7-8rpg


 Don't forget 2+ steals per game too


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

He seems to me like Chris Bosh. Even though we can trade him we shouldn't. With all these good years and players though, the Mavs are in their best position to win a title if they can hit a good SG and C. If needed, we will trade him but we really don't want to.


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

hes a real solid player....... hes only going to get better..... he isnt making as much money as the numbers hes putting up... i see him on the Mavs for a looooong time


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Yes he is. What was the knock on this guy coming out of school?


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

Chalie Boy said:


> Yes he is. What was the knock on this guy coming out of school?


He was a guy who *gasp* stayed in school for 4 years.


----------

